# looking for a Huckleberry scent



## Clemmey (Jul 7, 2013)

Does anyone know where I can get a Huckleberry scent?  I have a client requesting it.  Thanks!


----------



## dagmar88 (Jul 7, 2013)

http://www.fragranceoilfinder.com/catalog/index.php


----------



## layserbrat (Jul 7, 2013)

NG has one and according to the reviews, it does pretty well....

http://www.naturesgardencandles.com...f-74/-Huckleberry-Harvest-Fragrance-Oil-.html


----------



## Moody Glenn (Jul 7, 2013)

Hello! Another source is Save On Scents. Here is the link: http://www.saveonscents.com/product_info.php/products_id/3717

I have not tried this FO so I can not verify how good it is. Hope this helps you! :wink:


----------

